# Manu vs Satan



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Has anyone checked out Manu's new commercial on Argentinian TV ? 

It is awesome! check it out. 

Link courtesy woai.com/spurs


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Great!!! Thx u


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Great!!! Thx u


You're welcome! If you know spanish, can you tell me what Manu says right after he beats up Satan ?


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

He picks the Gatorade bottle and then says: 
"it's hot!".
:rotf:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:laugh: 

some good stuff


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks, a very nice commercial. :yes:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Yeah, it features his trademark move fooling the defender by going to his weaker side and using the glass. awesome.

Have you guys checked out NBa's plays of the week. Manu features in 3 out of 10. Check it out


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Very cool commercial! But it wouldn't let me view the clips of him on the link you just posted. :sigh:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Very cool commercial! But it wouldn't let me view the clips of him on the link you just posted. :sigh:


If you don't have NBA Inside Ticket, you have to click on the 56K link. The 300K link is reserved for Inside Ticket subscribers. The no. 1 play by Manu is just indescribable


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Could you post a direct link to the video please? It won't let me click it on NBA.com. :whoknows:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I think I know what the problem could be. Even if the video is free, you need to register at NBA.com (the reg. is free). I can't post a dirk link because the video is streamed. So try and register.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Its a pretty cool video, It would have been better if Satan was DEnnis Rodman :laugh: 

To bad all my spanish went out the window last year, i barely understood what they were saying.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Its a pretty cool video, It would have been better if Satan was DEnnis Rodman :laugh:


Yeah, Rodman would have been awesome:laugh:


----------

